# Green Canyon/Ewing Bank Report



## MakairaPullingLures (Nov 11, 2009)

fished saturday and Sunday on the "trio", ended up 1-2 on blues and 0-2 on whites, all on saturday, and a 115# yellowfin on Sunday. water was cobalt, 2-3 knot current, lots of bait, little grass, and flat ass calm. all the billfish ate "lena" black/pink off the shotgun. enjoy the pics. 

good luck and catch 'em up -


----------



## H2OMARK (Oct 2, 2007)

That flyer is one of the coolest pictures I've seen in a long time. Thanks for posting.


----------



## Don White (Oct 8, 2007)

Some of the best pics. I have seen in a while!


----------



## PaulBoydenCustoms (Dec 3, 2008)

Awesome pics


----------



## younghooker (Oct 7, 2007)

no wahoo ?


----------



## MakairaPullingLures (Nov 11, 2009)

younghooker said:


> no wahoo ?


negative!


----------



## fishn4fun (May 11, 2008)

Awesome pics


----------

